# Rocky Patel Dinner, September 12th 2008, Easton, PA



## Amber Lee (Sep 22, 2008)

Click Here to view the pictures from Rocky Patel's Dinner & In Store Event that took place on Friday, September 12, 2008 in Easton, PA.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

I couldn't open the pics. I will try again later.


----------



## Amber Lee (Sep 22, 2008)

Sorry about that! Here is a working link:

http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/...mc=forums-_-CigarLive-_-92008-_-Retail_events


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

the problem with the original is that it's got an extra http// in the attached address near the beginning - it should start off "http://www" (and not "http://http//www")


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks like you had a nice crowd


----------



## Amber Lee (Sep 22, 2008)

It was! Everyone enjoyed themselves!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice pictures


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks like an amazing event - wish I could go.


----------

